# Requirements for full auto weapon?



## eleuthros1

I'm curious, what is required to legally own a fully automatic weapon in Georgia? I'm sure there are stringent requirements but I want more information on exactly what's involved.


----------



## red tail

No state laws about it. Just have to do the aft hoop jump. $200 tax and about a 7 month wait right now on paperwork to come back.


----------



## eleuthros1

red tail said:


> No state laws about it. Just have to do the aft hoop jump. $200 tax and about a 7 month wait right now on paperwork to come back.



That's not too bad, I'm not in a hurry anyway, just thought it would be fun to own something, or several something's, in full auto.

Thanks!!!

BTW- where do I start the process to getting the permits?


----------



## red tail

The tax ain't bad but the price of of the weapon will be! You will start buy getting the form off the aft web sight. Form 4 I believe. If you are buying from a class 3 dealer they will help walk you through it. Same process for a silencer. The paperwork is easy. The wait is hard.


----------



## pacecars

It is a shame that a police department can buy a newly manufactured M-16 for $1000 and us lowly individuals have to pay $15,000+ for a transferable one


----------



## pacecars

My dealer has a Ma Deuce and an M60 coming in this week, $25,000 and $35,000


----------



## georgia_home

Not to jack but:

How often do you need a new stamp? Yearly? 5?
Guns per stamp? 1 stamp/gun? Or 1 for all you own?
Limit on guns per individual?


----------



## SSGN_Doc

georgia_home said:


> Not to jack but:
> 
> How often do you need a new stamp? Yearly? 5?
> Guns per stamp? 1 stamp/gun? Or 1 for all you own?
> Limit on guns per individual?



The tax stamp is a one time tax.

The tax was put in place in the 1930s and never increased.

The problem nowadays is that individuals have to find an auto weapon that was made before the ban on making new transferable NFA weapons.  Since the supply is small the prices of ther weapons has gotten pretty steep.  So finding a transferable weapon in good shape that you want to drop the cost of a used car on is the new challenge.

The stamp is purchased for each weapon.

To sell it the new owner must get a stamp also.


----------



## pacecars

The stamp is actually a tax to transfer National Firearms Act weapons. Technically the tax is the responsibility of the seller. If you can find a registered auto sear or lightening link you can get into an automatic AR a little cheaper and they can be used in any weapon since they are the registered part. A Norrel auto pack for a 10/22 would be the ultimate full auto since .22 is much cheaper. The only way to enjoy an automatic is to shoot it a lot which costs a lot


----------



## throwdown

About $20,000!!!!!!


----------



## eleuthros1

So if I had an AK47 and converted it to full auto I would have $20K in it?  Or is it illegal to convert a non-auto weapon into a full auto weapon?  Just want to make sure that I go about it the right and most cost effective way.


----------



## pacecars

Illegal for a civilian to convert a firearm to full auto. Only SOT manufacturers can make full auto firearms and they must have a letter from a military or law enforcement agency to make a test gun if needed. No full autos, auto sears or lightening links manufactured after 1986 (I think but is sometime around there) can be transfered to an individual and those must be on the NFA registry.


----------



## Gentleman4561

pacecars said:


> Illegal for a civilian to convert a firearm to full auto. Only SOS manufacturers can make full auto firearms and they must have a letter from a military or law enforcement agency to make a test gun if needed. No full autos, auto sears or lightening links manufactured after 1986 (I think but is sometime around there) can be transfered to an individual and those must be on the NFA registry.


He speaks the truth.  You can not go out and make a FA unless you are an SOT.


----------



## eleuthros1

excellent info guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*less expensive SMG's*

Not all transferable full autos are five-figure expensive.
The economy has a lot of people hurting and selling their pricey toys.

I'm seeing Cobray M11/9 submachineguns, some NEW IN BOX (made in 1986 and stored since then) for about $3000.  Used ones can be found for $2500.   Other types of full-autos (usually submachineguns-- ugly little bullet hoses for close-range work) are in the $5000 price range.

A Cobray M11/9 with a Lage slow-fire upper and a real shoulder stock (not the flimsy wire thing it comes with) is a lot like a 9mm carbine, and it can be controlled and aimed even shooting bursts.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*answering question*

Red Tail, you asked about the requirements to get a machinegun legally registered to you.

Basically, the qualifications are the same as owning a gun or getting a gun carry permit. The PROCEDURE is different, but the qualifications as to criminal history, mental health, age, residency, etc. is all the same.

The PROCESS goes like this (and this is off the top of my head-- I have not bought any new NFA toys in many years):

1-- You choose whether YOU as the individual want to register the weapon, or whether you want a TRUST or CORPORATION to own it.  If you go with a TRUST or other entity, you have to set it up as a real legal entity (get a lawyer's help on this). But then the advantage is that you can skip the fingerprinting and skip getting the approval of the Sheriff or Chief Law Enforcement Officer for your area.

2-- Complete the appropriate application form(s). Form 4 is the one to use for transfering an NFA weapon from some other person to you, with a $200 tax on the transfer.
(NOTE: if you find a gun you want to buy out of state, that means the gun has to FIRST be transferred to your local Georgia class III dealer, and THEN it's transferred to you. So you wait longer and pay more fees.)

3--  Get fingerprinted, Passport-type photos, etc. Except if you go with a TRUST or CORPORATION as the owner, not you as an individual.

4-- Get the Sheriff or Chief of Police to sign the application where it says the head cop for your area is satisfied that you're not going to do something crazy with this weapon and that there are no local laws against you having it. (again, skip this for a TRUST  / CORPORATION registration)

4-- Submit application with $200 check or money order.  Wait months. Maybe a year.

5-- AFTER you get your approved Form 4 back, stamp affixed and cancelled, THEN you can pick up  your NFA weapon and actually possess it.


----------



## eleuthros1

Thanks again!  $3000-$5000 is fine, but $20K is too much for my recreational purposes.


----------



## dawg2

pacecars said:


> It is a shame that a police department can buy a newly manufactured M-16 for $1000 and us lowly individuals have to pay $15,000+ for a transferable one



Or a Glock18 for around $450


----------



## pacecars

Here you go:
http://www.subguns.com/classifieds/...mat=headlines&website=&language=&session_key=


----------



## TaxPhd

pacecars said:


> Illegal for a civilian to convert a firearm to full auto. Only SOT manufacturers can make full auto firearms and they must have a letter from a military or law enforcement agency to make a test gun if needed. No full autos, auto sears or lightening links manufactured after 1986 (I think but is sometime around there) can be transfered to an individual and those must be on the NFA registry.



Not correct on the part in red.

An 07/02 manufacturer can make a post sample any time he wants to, no letter required.  A demo letter IS required to transfer post sample machineguns between SOT's.


----------



## BookHound

TaxPhd said:


> An 07/02 manufacturer can make a post sample any time he wants to, no letter required.  A demo letter IS required to transfer post sample machineguns between SOT's.



There is an exception for SOTs going out of business.  Any SOT owned post-samples may transfer to another manufacturer/SOT without a "demo" letter.  Simply submit the Form 3(s) with a letter stating you are letting your license expire and are closing your business.

Mark


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*alternatives*

Aside from buying and registering a real transferable (made in May 1986 or before) machinegun, there are other less-expensive and less-burdensome options:

1-- Visit indoor shooting ranges where they rent machineguns. Pay $10-$30 to rent one and just have fun for an hour or two at a time.

2-- Buy the right kind of semi-auto and put a trigger manipulation device on it.  Hellfire is one particular name brand. I've seen the same kind of device marketed under several differnt names.  The BMF activator is a trigger-crank device that turns a rifle into a Gatling-gun.  You can buy kits that mount two rifles (Ruger 10/22s or AK-47s normally) together above a tripod with a big hand-crank that pokes the triggers at about 500 r.p.m.

3-- There's a new slide-fire or "bump fire" stock on the market that lets you get full-auto type rapid fire by letting your finger bump the trigger faster than you can consciously make a pulling motion with your muscles. This stock costs about $350 and seems to work very well on AR type rifles.

Just tossin' these ideas out there, for your consideration.


----------

